# collette



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

rest in peace our dear sweet collette, we miss you, colin misses you too


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Awww!*

Night night collette, sleep tight baby girl.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

goodnight collette...


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip little one

what was collette ditta?

sorry for your loss


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

R.I.P. Collette 

PS - xxbeardieloversxx, Collette's a collared lizard.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

rip..​


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awwww night night little collared, sleep well


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P


----------

